# Flame room aint what it used to be...



## TTotal

Its going down hill....... :x

Nothing worth looking at for ages


----------



## BAMTT

A few classics

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=19764

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=20097

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=20125

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=20250


----------



## Nando

TTotal said:


> Its going down hill....... :x
> 
> Nothing worth looking at for ages


If you're going to moan about it - do it properly. This is the flame room :wink:


----------



## ronin

For fucks sake - fucking moaners :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

I hate people who winge that the forum is going down hill. Now fuck off and make a constructive posting :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .

About time that we had a culling of all the young :x


----------



## Guest

Can we start with paul Young? I never liked that bastard.


----------



## WozzaTT

Shut it the lot of you - you're all tossers anyway.

And I could have you all in a fight :wink:  :lol: :-* :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac

TTotal said:


> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x


Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!


----------



## Dr_Parmar

auditt260bhp said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!
Click to expand...

piss off, twats,  :-*

fukin moan moan moan


----------



## mighTy Tee

Dr_Parmar said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, twats,  :-*
> 
> fukin moan moan moan
Click to expand...

Just 'cause you took some fuckin shitty exams, you dont have to give us all your fuckin shit :evil:

(PS - Hope they went well :wink: )


----------



## TTotal

Ah....that friggin dentist bugger who ripped off someone elses sig pic, Thief !

And where is my CD eh? :evil:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/501843f779d7067cb.jpg

And stop bloody smiling ....GGGRrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Irish Sancho

Whats a Flame Room?


----------



## TTotal

Exactly..

And dont ask me about Irish drivers either.


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> Exactly..
> 
> And dont ask me about Irish drivers either.


Bring it on bi-atch!


----------



## ronin

Dr_Parmar said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, twats,  :-*
> 
> fukin moan moan moan
Click to expand...

fucking learn to spell fucking


----------



## TTotal

ronin said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, twats,  :-*
> 
> *f*ukin moan moan moan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *f*ucking learn to spell fucking
Click to expand...

Learn to fucking use capital letters ! :x


----------



## vlastan

Bloody fucking women who don't take it up the ar*e...they don't know what they are missing and they are not willing to try it out. Biggest losers in the planet, if you ask me. :evil:


----------



## thehornster

vlastan said:


> Bloody fucking women who don't take it up the ar*e...they don't know what they are missing and they are not willing to try it out. Biggest losers in the planet, if you ask me. :evil:


I keep telling my missus its sign of true love :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan

thehornster said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody fucking women who don't take it up the ar*e...they don't know what they are missing and they are not willing to try it out. Biggest losers in the planet, if you ask me. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my missus its sign of true love :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Remind her what a loser she is as well! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

vlastan said:


> Bloody fucking women who don't take it up the ar*e...they don't know what they are missing and they are not willing to try it out. Biggest losers in the planet, if you ask me. :evil:


Fuckin Hell - normality restored :lol:


----------



## thehornster

vlastan said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody fucking women who don't take it up the ar*e...they don't know what they are missing and they are not willing to try it out. Biggest losers in the planet, if you ask me. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my missus its sign of true love :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind her what a loser she is as well! :wink:
Click to expand...

I'll try that tonight.I probably won't be back then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Goodness gracious me the language


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> Exactly..
> 
> And dont ask me about Irish drivers either.


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 99b9f17946

Maybe you should check this out TTotal. :evil:


----------



## Dotti

vlastan said:


> Bloody fucking women who don't take it up the ar*e...they don't know what they are missing and they are not willing to try it out. Biggest losers in the planet, if you ask me. :evil:


Swedish girls let you down again V? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac

Wouldn't get that problem with an Essex girl V. She wont 'let you down' but more like just 'go down'!


----------



## Lisa.

auditt260bhp said:


> Wouldn't get that problem with an Essex girl V. She wont 'let you down' but more like just 'go down'!


So the rumours ARE true !


----------



## ObiWan

The ".....search facility thread" got a little warm for while :?:


----------



## ronin

TTotal said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, twats,  :-*
> 
> *f*ukin moan moan moan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *f*ucking learn to spell fucking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to fucking use capital letters ! :x
Click to expand...

THAT FUCKING BETTER


----------



## TTotal

ronin said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, twats,  :-*
> 
> *f*ukin moan moan moan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *f*ucking learn to spell fucking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to fucking use capital letters ! :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THAT* FUCKING BETTER
Click to expand...

Christ's sake get it right Gavin, put the FUCKING "S" in please :x

(Cuh , the standerd of education on hear is appuling :? )


----------



## Irish Sancho

ronin said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, twats,  :-*
> 
> *f*ukin moan moan moan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *f*ucking learn to spell fucking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to fucking use capital letters ! :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT FUCKING BETTER
Click to expand...

Surely you mean "IS THAT FUCKING BETTER?" :wink:


----------



## head_ed

LOUD NOISES!


----------



## kingcutter

I say What language Ding Dong Tallyho Gents.

You bunch of Fuckers


----------



## jampott

I'm trying my best to liven it up, honest!


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar

mighTy Tee said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks, I cant be arsed to respond .
> 
> About time that we had a culling of all the young :x
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking right John boy. All a bunch of cnuts the lot of 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, twats,  :-*
> 
> fukin moan moan moan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just 'cause you took some fuckin shitty exams, you dont have to give us all your fuckin shit :evil:
> 
> (PS - Hope they went well :wink: )
Click to expand...

They were so fucking hard, bloody bastards! Find out next month! Fuckers keeping me waiting :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar

TTotal said:


> Ah....that friggin dentist bugger who ripped off someone elses sig pic, Thief !
> 
> And where is my CD eh? :evil:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/501843f779d7067cb.jpg
> 
> And stop bloody smiling ....GGGRrrrrrrrrrr


oooh that CD!! I have totally forgotten! Lemme have a dig about for it 

Its a nice fucking smile, so shut up! 

hheheee yea i ripped off someone elses sig, and WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT MATEY!! BRING IT! :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac

*No names mentioned so therefore not a personal flame! (ask KMP!)*

Despite being on the Forum for only 2 weeks you have a very high post count. Is that because of all the fucking useless bollocks you post like :lol: or a '**** **** *****' :wink: on a thread that you've had no fucking input in whatsoever? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=58990&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10

Also trying to get your tongue so far up Jampott's arse that you'll be cleaning his teeth for him. You don't fucking know him but act like your best buddies, 'Yes Tim, No Tim, How far up shall I go Tim?'. Jampott's big enough and ugly enough to make his own friends and I'm sure doesn't need your fucking cheesy  or :wink: to make him like you, (but then again he might!). Then there's '** ....good man. :lol: Or what about 'Hey ****...'. Do you know them personally. Course you fucking don't. You're just after some new mates.

Why don't you just sit back and observe for a for weeks and cut the pointless quips. You're getting as annoying as DGW131 and that fucking takes a lot believe me!


----------



## Dr_Parmar

auditt260bhp said:


> *No names mentioned so therefore not a personal flame! (ask KMP!)*
> 
> Despite being on the Forum for only 2 weeks you have a very high post count. Is that because of all the fucking useless bollocks you post like :lol: or a '**** **** *****' :wink: on a thread that you've had no fucking input in whatsoever? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=58990&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10
> 
> Also trying to get your tongue so far up Jampott's arse that you'll be cleaning his teeth for him. You don't fucking know him but act like your best buddies, 'Yes Tim, No Tim, How far up shall I go Tim?'. Jampott's big enough and ugly enough to make his own friends and I'm sure doesn't need your fucking cheesy  or :wink: to make him like you, (but then again he might!). Then there's '** ....good man. :lol: Or what about 'Hey ****...'. Do you know them personally. Course you fucking don't. You're just after some new mates.
> 
> Why don't you just sit back and observe for a for weeks and cut the pointless quips. You're getting as annoying as DGW131 and that fucking takes a lot believe me!


i think im really dumb, cos i cant work out whom you are abusing :?

lol


----------



## Guest

oh, the bravery gets better.. ... :wink:


----------



## dee

auditt260bhp said:


> *No names mentioned so therefore not a personal flame! (ask KMP!)*


 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Now we are getting somewhere.......

Ding Dong ! :twisted:


----------



## Guest

Fuckin hell..i love it. :lol: :lol: :lol: so easy to wind you girls up...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

it's what you make of it - ie: only yourself to blame.


----------



## saint

auditt260bhp said:


> *No names mentioned so therefore not a personal flame! (ask KMP!)*
> 
> Despite being on the Forum for only 2 weeks you have a very high post count. Is that because of all the fucking useless bollocks you post like :lol: or a '**** **** *****' :wink: on a thread that you've had no fucking input in whatsoever? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=58990&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10
> 
> Also trying to get your tongue so far up Jampott's arse that you'll be cleaning his teeth for him. You don't fucking know him but act like your best buddies, 'Yes Tim, No Tim, How far up shall I go Tim?'. Jampott's big enough and ugly enough to make his own friends and I'm sure doesn't need your fucking cheesy  or :wink: to make him like you, (but then again he might!). Then there's '** ....good man. :lol: Or what about 'Hey ****...'. Do you know them personally. Course you fucking don't. You're just after some new mates.
> 
> Why don't you just sit back and observe for a for weeks and cut the pointless quips. You're getting as annoying as DGW131 and that fucking takes a lot believe me!


Sum bitch takin my plaice :wink: ?


----------



## Guest

NIce to see the 5 star mac d workers going for it. Come on ladies.... must be better than this tame shit....come on jampott, audtitt2whatever, show some real venom..go for it.
Over the last two weeks if ive learned anything on this site its that its that you love to slag people off. Better me, coz deep down i really could nt give a fuck what ya think.
And trust me, youll run out of words before i finish laughing at ya.


----------



## saint

Can't this wait 'till Friday?


----------



## jampott

DUO3 NAN said:


> NIce to see the 5 star mac d workers going for it. Come on ladies.... must be better than this tame shit....come on jampott, audtitt2whatever, show some real venom..go for it.
> Over the last two weeks if ive learned anything on this site its that its that you love to slag people off. Better me, coz deep down i really could nt give a fuck what ya think.
> And trust me, youll run out of words before i finish laughing at ya.


Mac D workers! That's classy from a soldier. :wink:

Venom is ultimately pointless, I'm afraid, whether directed at you or anyone else. Once again, I think you've mistaken the forum for your therapy sessions. It would appear to be YOU that has unresolved anger issues. :-*

Nevermind, eh.


----------



## saint

DUO3 NAN said:


> Fuckin hell..i love it. :lol: :lol: :lol: so easy to wind you girls up...... :lol: :lol:





> Mac D workers! That's classy from a soldier.
> 
> Venom is ultimately pointless, I'm afraid, whether directed at you or anyone else. Once again, I think you've mistaken the forum for your therapy sessions. It would appear to be YOU that has unresolved anger issues.
> 
> Nevermind, eh.


It's truely a wonder. Where is My Left Foot when you need some extra input?


----------



## Guest

Well, obviously no better place to play with my therapy then . And dont give it the wink bollocks. Its not a instant let off. Come on jampott, thought you had more class than that....kinell tallest girl on here comes out with the most shit at his convenience,.
Dont hold back...really go for it.
I mean, your not above threatening women, have a go at me instead.
I was expecting better than this. :lol:


----------



## jampott

DUO3 NAN said:


> Well, obviously no better place to play with my therapy then . And dont give it the wink bollocks. Its not a instant let off. Come on jampott, thought you had more class than that....kinell tallest girl on here comes out with the most shit at his convenience,.
> Dont hold back...really go for it.
> I mean, your not above threatening women, have a go at me instead.
> I was expecting better than this. :lol:


Wink bollocks? Hmmm... I'm not asking to be let off - but I don't really understand what your post is about. Threatening women? :roll:

I don't like to give people what they expect. You'd be better waiting for a quiet Friday at work, as suggested, rather than an evening when I'm supposed to be tidying up.

I've managed to clear my dining room of junk, though, so I'm quite happy ta!


----------



## saint




----------



## jampott

I miss the real Uncle Albert. He was always good to chat with. :?


----------



## Guest

No idea? whatsoever? Strange that.
I prefer the full on swipes like audi dipshit comes out with to the pseudo swipes that you come out with. 
Seing as you lot like playing with me..do it.
Thing is, ill keep laughing at your expense.
Because deep down you know you love to have you little digs...so here it it fella...just go for it.
The more idiots i draw in the more fun it is for me.....


----------



## Guest

Nice one saint.lol


----------



## saint

jampott said:


> I miss the real Uncle Albert. He was always good to chat with. :?


hahahahaha


----------



## jampott

DUO3 NAN said:


> No idea? whatsoever? Strange that.
> I prefer the full on swipes like audi dipshit comes out with to the pseudo swipes that you come out with.
> Seing as you lot like playing with me..do it.
> Thing is, ill keep laughing at your expense.
> Because deep down you know you love to have you little digs...so here it it fella...just go for it.
> The more idiots i draw in the more fun it is for me.....


There's a fatal flaw in your plan though. As much as you enjoy it, *I* enjoy it too. ~16k posts says that I've spent the last 5 years enjoying it. So if you're in for the long haul, God bless you, and welcome to the madhouse. But don't give me the "you'll get bored before I do" bollocks, because its patently untrue. 

Have you been drinking? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dont drink, no and not starting. Never mind...we can always continue this at the meets this summer. :wink:


----------



## jampott

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dont drink, no and not starting. Never mind...we can always continue this at the meets this summer. :wink:


Along with the women I've threatened? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nah... just you and me....i just wanna see if you got the balls to talk to me the way you are now face to face.


----------



## jampott

DUO3 NAN said:


> Nah... just you and me....i just wanna see if you got the balls to talk to me the way you are now face to face.


Oh, I'm a cocky sod in real life too. Doesn't really matter who I'm talking to, to be honest.


----------



## Guest

We'll see. Anyway. early start tomorrow. night girls. :lol:


----------



## L7

Oh is this over already  come on audi260blewupmeTT are you not going to add anything :lol:


----------



## saint

hold on..... is baiting not illegal?


----------



## L7

Maybe badger :?


----------



## dee

DUO3 NAN said:


> ...we can always continue this at the meets this summer. :wink:


oh bugger...! does this mean I have to join the TTOC again.... :?


----------



## Private Prozac

Well, it all went quiet at 8:20 so I went and put my toys back in the pram. Now that I've finished playing with my dolls house it looks like I've missed all the fun!

YOUR NAN would appear to have accepted the credit for my non specific post about some tosser who can't spell, nor punctuate and loves ........using fucking dots .......cos that's when .......he's thinking .......of the next funny thing to say. Fair enough ......if the cap fits, (or beret, or tin hat, Pilotka side hat or whatever).

STALE NAAN ~ Don't expect Tim to be a spotty, geeky, puney, stick like person when you meet up for your arm wrestle at the summer meets. Best get those old mortar rounds out from under the shed to beef those muscles of yours up beforehand.

L7 ~ Very good. How've I done?

John ~ Happy now? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...we can always continue this at the meets this summer. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> oh bugger...! does this mean I have to join the TTOC again.... :?
Click to expand...

Yes i will have to renew mine :roll: .

Ok i suggested charity boxing matches at the next annual event.....Maybe it should be wrestling. For our main event we have "Earthquake" pssst Tim that would be you. Versus "Sgt Slaughter!!!!!! pssst that would be you NAN :? ....No not you nan, your far to old to be rolling aorund with someone Tims size, your bones would get crushed under him. I ment the other NAN


----------



## kingcutter

Only one way to solve this.










FIGHT


----------



## vlastan

[smiley=wings.gif]

If they fight...the angel above, will be Tim! :wink:

Hey Nan...could you please teach me how you learned this in the army...going behind the enemy and killing them by just twisting their necks? It only makes a "click" sound...but it is so effective. Could you please?


----------



## Guest

That it? Come on girls , you can do better that this. Especially Audi260blah blah.... free for all for the baying mob, so, far just just proved yourselves to sad. 
2/10 so far.
Could do a lot better. 
Come on playboy,come play. Sat there with the wife(ooops, maybe not) sat there with ya girlfriend enjoying a nice settled life (ooops, maybe not), talk to me about it im a good listener.
:lol:


----------



## saint

This is no fun - I preferred j600s ramblings - atleast he was too dumb to figure out what was going on. This is just too blatant.

And the taunting to fight is just plain silly 'cos some arrogant assholes would wind themselves up to such and extent. Must be a design imperfection with the TT that attracts some of them.


----------



## Lisa.

DUO3 NAN

You sound like a right cock.


----------



## TTotal

Ahhhh thats better , flame room is getting back to what it should be !

Tim - how many are gonna sort you out at Gay Don then ? :lol:

Tossers the lot of you... :wink:


----------



## jampott

TTotal said:


> Ahhhh thats better , flame room is getting back to what it should be !
> 
> Tim - how many are gonna sort you out at Gay Don then ? :lol:
> 
> Tossers the lot of you... :wink:


Its not Gaydon this year is it?


----------



## TTotal

Yeh Tim its Gaydon again...<is he winding me up again?>

See the post in events, it was in Audi Driver Mag April Issue I thought it was an April Fool.

Seems that the magazine pipped the TTOC to the post and they had to post it up quickly ! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Fucking hell - I read this last night at 3 pages - come back to it this morning and it's up to 8  :lol:

Many congrats John - seems you have injected some spark back into this room. About fucking time :twisted: :lol:


----------



## L7

Audi260 well done :lol:

Nanbread :lol: is he a plain nan or the Mince one 

I must just renew my membership and turn up at gaydon in the yellow skip :lol:


----------



## tteacher

You can piss off as well, as can anyone with one of those TTC hatchbacks :evil:

:wink:


----------



## L7

You talking to me :lol:


----------



## ronin

Is calling someone a wonky fucker a personal attack?


----------



## L7

I don't think so, and what a great word "wonky" :lol:


----------



## vlastan

Define "wonky"


----------



## jampott

vlastan said:


> Define "wonky"


Vlastan.


----------



## GRANNY

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "wonky"
> 
> 
> 
> Vlastan.
Click to expand...

LOL :roll:


----------



## vlastan

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "wonky"
> 
> 
> 
> Vlastan.
Click to expand...

That didn't help...try again!


----------



## GRANNY

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "wonky"
> 
> 
> 
> Vlastan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didn't help...try again!
Click to expand...

"Wonky"=Person who is'nt thingy but a bit wonky instead.


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "wonky"
> 
> 
> 
> Vlastan.
Click to expand...

FFS - beat me to it - if i could be bothered i would search for the explanation given to TTotal about wonkies. It basically means Vlastan....


----------



## vlastan

I have heard this word before, but never understood it's true meaning.

Wonky = unstable/funny/silly etc. Is there a verb "I wonk" :roll:


----------



## Irish Sancho

Lisa. said:


> DUO3 NAN
> 
> You sound like a right cock.


The right cock for you?


----------



## jampott

Irish Sancho said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN
> 
> You sound like a right cock.
> 
> 
> 
> The right cock for you?
Click to expand...

Unlikely.


----------



## dee

jampott said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN
> 
> You sound like a right cock.
> 
> 
> 
> The right cock for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlikely.
Click to expand...

I think she prefers a longer standing member.... :wink:


----------



## jampott

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN
> 
> You sound like a right cock.
> 
> 
> 
> The right cock for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she prefers a longer standing member.... :wink:
Click to expand...

Nan, I think he means you have a small willy. :lol:


----------



## vlastan

jampott said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN
> 
> You sound like a right cock.
> 
> 
> 
> The right cock for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she prefers a longer standing member.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nan, I think he means you have a small willy. :lol:
Click to expand...

Has she seen it already?


----------



## jampott

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN
> 
> You sound like a right cock.
> 
> 
> 
> The right cock for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she prefers a longer standing member.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nan, I think he means you have a small willy. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has she seen it already?
Click to expand...

Dee is a he!


----------



## head_ed

I am so bored in work today, please will someone kick off again?


----------



## dee

head_ed said:


> I am so bored in work today, please will someone kick off again?


why dont you go find your welsh mate?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

dee said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so bored in work today, please will someone kick off again?
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you go find your welsh mate?
Click to expand...

I thought Welsh mates were wooly :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Wallsendmag II said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so bored in work today, please will someone kick off again?
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you go find your welsh mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Welsh mates were wooly :lol:
Click to expand...

No thats their girlfriends


----------



## head_ed

I didn't say pick on me, I said kick off!

Fuckers.


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol: THAT IT? Sorry lisa, you must be confusing me with every other cock on this site... apparently , youve seen most of em. Sorry about today, been out having a life. Keep going girls, as long as i know your thinking of me :-* 
6 FT 4 AND 5 FT., thats got to be funny to see. Hope youve got a flat head.
Then at least you ll be of some use.
:lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

DUO3 NAN said:


> :lol: :lol: THAT IT? Sorry lisa, you must be confusing me with every other cock on this site... apparently , youve seen most of em. Sorry about today, been out having a life. Keep going girls, as long as i know your thinking of me :-*
> 6 FT 4 AND 5 FT., thats got to be funny to see. Hope youve got a flat head.
> Then at least you ll be of some use.
> :lol:


Oi that is bang out of order...They are just pulling your chain. Does it make you feel better by suggesting a girl you dont even know as easy. Fuck off and get on with having a life.


----------



## Guest

SEems to make them feel better. I can play this all year. All i tried to do was make a point, but no, newbie, got no time in .
Im sure i sound like a right cock...fine. Can act like one til the end of time.
And do i give a fuck?
No.


----------



## genocidalduck

DUO3 NAN said:


> SEems to make them feel better. I can play this all year. All i tried to do was make a point, but no, newbie, got no time in .
> Im sure i sound like a right cock...fine. Can act like one til the end of time.
> And do i give a fuck?
> No.


You obviously do give a fuck otherwise you wouldnt be acting like you are. :roll:


----------



## Guest

Im quite happy to stop the piss takin if everyone else is , but i cant see that happening. So, i just leave you all thinking up new ways to insult me.
To be honest, i look at it as spam at best.
Means fuck all to me.
Because no ones going to win this.
What ? King of the forum, is that what this game of one upman ship is about?
Then all i see is a hollow victories, hollow crowns and someone being the king of fuck all.


----------



## genocidalduck

DUO3 NAN said:


> Im quite happy to stop the piss takin if everyone else is , but i cant see that happening. So, i just leave you all thinking up new ways to insult me.
> To be honest, i look at it as spam at best.
> Means fuck all to me.
> Because no ones going to win this.
> What ? King of the forum, is that what htis game of one upman ship is about?
> Then all i see is a hollow victories, hollow crowns and someone being the king of fuck all.


Your looking far to much into this....Relax before you strain your brain. Look at the date i joined and look at the amount of posts i have made. Alittle behind you on the post rate. However im still here and havnt been beaten off by anyone else. Why? because i dont act like a total Cock :wink:


----------



## kingcutter

DUO3 NAN said:


> Im quite happy to stop the piss takin if everyone else is , but i cant see that happening. So, i just leave you all thinking up new ways to insult me.
> To be honest, i look at it as spam at best.
> Means fuck all to me.
> Because no ones going to win this.
> What ? King of the forum, is that what this game of one upman ship is about?
> Then all i see is a hollow victories, hollow crowns and someone being the king of fuck all.


I am the only King of the forum. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Guest

Think thats the way i should see it? :wink: Maybe, but you know as well as i do..this is probably gonna be the longest thread ever. :roll: 
And to be honest, my main aim on this site was to save me money, which it did in droves.I know more about my car now than i ever would have reading a book.
And i love healthy debate.
But name calling and moving the thread to insults is childish.
And fuck me didnt people come out in there droves to play.
When in Rome.
But i do see your point, so maybe i should get back on with my life. :lol:


----------



## Guest

You are. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

DUO3 NAN said:


> Think thats the way i should see it? :wink: Maybe, but you know as well as i do..this is probably gonna be the longest thread ever. :roll:
> And to be honest, my main aim on this site was to save me money, which it did in droves.I know more about my car now than i ever would have reading a book.
> And i love healthy debate.
> But name calling and moving the thread to insults is childish.
> And fuck me didnt people come out in there droves to play.
> When in Rome.
> But i do see your point, so maybe i should get back on with my life. :lol:


No this wont be the longest thread ever. I didnt see much name calling going on until you decided to get agressive. The rest of it was just getting you to bite. And how you did bite. You could have replied with something that didnt give anyone any ammo. But you did and now your the one that is looking stupid. Not them. Then to say that to Lisa is way across the line. If you said that to my Girlfriend i would be PISSED


----------



## Lisa.

DUO3 NAN said:


> :lol: :lol: THAT IT? Sorry lisa, you must be confusing me with every other cock on this site... apparently , youve seen most of em. Sorry about today, been out having a life. Keep going girls, as long as i know your thinking of me :-*
> 6 FT 4 AND 5 FT., thats got to be funny to see. Hope youve got a flat head.
> Then at least you ll be of some use.
> :lol:


Only been here 2 weeks or so, but care enough to find out how tall I am? That must have taking you a while, I'm flattered.

Quite sweet really to think you did a little bit of research. Pity you wasted your time, huh?

Carry on...... It's fun watching you making an arse of yourself. What meet are you going to in the summer? I'd like YOU to come up to ME and say that stuff to MY face.


----------



## Guest

:wink: Ill pop in now and then, see how your all getting on. Later girls.


----------



## genocidalduck

DUO3 NAN said:


> :wink: Ill pop in now and then, see how your all getting on. Later girls.


Awww your going [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry Head-Ed i tried


----------



## Guest

Funny thing is, i'd like to know what makes you think i asked? I never asked a thing. Think some of you would be surprised to see how many members are giving me all this rubbish im posting.
Secondly, you decided to jump in and add more timber to this fire. 
Never ever said a word to you. Ever.
You reap what you sew. Anyway, im letting you lot have your toys back.
Summers on its way and lifes to short to play childish games with you lot on here.
Thanks for the entertainment while i was house bound over the last 2 weeks. Its been a blast.
Yes, i will be at various meets this summer, so, dont be strangers, come say hi. :lol: :roll:  
To be honest, if you cant debate without resorting to insults, piss taking, playing one upmanship games and doing your best to be pedantic you dont deserve a flame room for intelligent debate.
People dont change there views buy being brow beaten into submision, they just lie that they do.
Thanks to everyone on here who has gone out of there way to give me answers to my questions on here. Tosh,Yellow tt, andy b(he;s a newbie, be nice) and even jampott. You ve got a big brain there and when you dont feel the need to press people down verbally., your advice on here is amongst the best.
Im not arse licking, being me i dont need to, but i do like to be honest.
And i still havent set up my xbox 360 wifi connection. Obviously im gonna have to get someone in.
I wont be back, and as you may realise by now, as much as you like to think i do give a fuck about all your insults, really, i dont.
And for those of you who think im welsh, that'll be the welsh side of Leeds your thinking of.And all the piss taking in the world doesnt detract from the fact that this is one of the most beautiful places in the uk and the people are great. Hence me retiring here. No, not welsh, but i now know where welsh pride comes from, they have a lot to be proud of, however, its true about the sheep.
I wont be back on to check whats written after this, so, whatever you write is for ourselves and if its directed at me it will be nothing more than a moot point.
So, all the ,good riddence, he's a wanker, he's got a small cock etc. will be for your own eddification.
Member tag deleted.
Yours Uncle Albert.
P.S. auditt260bhp............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... hope that drives ya mad. Seek help.


----------



## Irish Sancho

He'll be back


----------



## genocidalduck

They always are  ...Probably under a different nickname. Like the original Uncle Albert


----------



## Lisa.

DUO3 NAN said:


> Funny thing is, i'd like to know what makes you think i asked? I never asked a thing. Think some of you would be surprised to see how many members are giving me all this rubbish im posting.
> Secondly, you decided to jump in and add more timber to this fire.


I said you sounded like a right cock, and you do, and you probably are. I based this on YOUR postings, nothing else.

Your insult about me was based on what exactly? 
I hope you have the guts to either say that again to my face when we meet, or apologise.


----------



## NaughTTy

Boy - he was a barrel of laughs wasn't he :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

Nice one TTotal [smiley=thumbsup.gif] all is restored in the flame room :lol: next


----------



## Lisa.

BAMTT said:


> Nice one TTotal [smiley=thumbsup.gif] all is restored in the flame room :lol: next


Yeah John, you cock.

Keep your trap shut next time, it wasn't even Friday


----------



## Irish Sancho

There's too much talk about cock on this thread.

Its punani time! :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac

DUO3 NAN said:


> Funny thing is, i'd like to know what makes you think i asked? I never asked a thing. Think some of you would be surprised to see how many members are giving me all this rubbish im posting.
> Secondly, you decided to jump in and add more timber to this fire.
> Never ever said a word to you. Ever.
> You reap what you sew. Anyway, im letting you lot have your toys back.
> Summers on its way and lifes to short to play childish games with you lot on here.
> Thanks for the entertainment while i was house bound over the last 2 weeks. Its been a blast.
> Yes, i will be at various meets this summer, so, dont be strangers, come say hi. :lol: :roll:
> To be honest, if you cant debate without resorting to insults, piss taking, playing one upmanship games and doing your best to be pedantic you dont deserve a flame room for intelligent debate.
> People dont change there views buy being brow beaten into submision, they just lie that they do.
> Thanks to everyone on here who has gone out of there way to give me answers to my questions on here. Tosh,Yellow tt, andy b(he;s a newbie, be nice) and even jampott. You ve got a big brain there and when you dont feel the need to press people down verbally., your advice on here is amongst the best.
> Im not arse licking, being me i dont need to, but i do like to be honest.
> And i still havent set up my xbox 360 wifi connection. Obviously im gonna have to get someone in.
> I wont be back, and as you may realise by now, as much as you like to think i do give a fuck about all your insults, really, i dont.
> And for those of you who think im welsh, that'll be the welsh side of Leeds your thinking of.And all the piss taking in the world doesnt detract from the fact that this is one of the most beautiful places in the uk and the people are great. Hence me retiring here. No, not welsh, but i now know where welsh pride comes from, they have a lot to be proud of, however, its true about the sheep.
> I wont be back on to check whats written after this, so, whatever you write is for ourselves and if its directed at me it will be nothing more than a moot point.
> So, all the ,good riddence, he's a wanker, he's got a small cock etc. will be for your own eddification.
> Member tag deleted.
> Yours Uncle Albert.
> P.S. auditt260bhp............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... hope that drives ya mad. Seek help.


I've just tried putting this through Babelfish Translation but it fried my PC! :?

People should be made to sit a test before they're, (or should it be 'there' or 'their'), allowed to post on the Forum.

20 quid says the twat will be back for at least one last ......post.


----------



## dee

he probably already is under another name :lol:

he probably registered a couple of new ones to agree with himself on the key that car thread... :roll:


----------



## WozzaTT

He gave himself away as a right prick when he started banging on about the size of his biceps, how he founded the SAS and how he's a black belt in typhoo and all that. He then deleted it didn't he? I reckon he's overdone the steroids.

Only one word for someone like that (well, loads to be honest), but mainly - INADEQUATE :evil:

Anyhoo - nice to have someone to sneer at for a while. If he does re-register under a different name he'll never be able to keep it a secret for long (despite his covert forces training :lol: ), his testosterone would soon take over again. If indeed he is a man? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Well put Wozza. :lol:


----------



## jampott

ROFLMAO. I've been away for a couple of hours and it blows up again...

We haven't had someone try that hard in a LONG time!



> Im not arse licking, being me i dont need to,


Oh dear.


----------



## genocidalduck

There seems to be a trend when it comes to people acting like cocks on the forum. First we had Uncle Albert and then Uncle Albert jnr. Both Ex-Forces...I hope its just a coincidence. Otherswise Lakestter will be at it :roll: :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho

genocidalduck said:


> There seems to be a trend when it comes to people acting like cocks on the forum. First we had Uncle Albert and then Uncle Albert jnr. Both Ex-Forces...I hope its just a coincidence. Otherswise Lakestter will be at it :roll: :wink:


Must be ex' Dark Side of the Force....


----------



## genocidalduck

Irish Sancho said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a trend when it comes to people acting like cocks on the forum. First we had Uncle Albert and then Uncle Albert jnr. Both Ex-Forces...I hope its just a coincidence. Otherswise Lakestter will be at it :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be ex' Dark Side of the Force....
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## saint

> To be honest, if you cant debate without resorting to insults, piss taking, playing one upmanship games and doing your best to be pedantic you dont deserve a flame room for intelligent debate.
> People dont change there views buy being brow beaten into submision, they just lie that they do.


Obviously fell under his own qualifing criteria hence the need to depart.



> I wont be back, and as you may realise by now, as much as you like to think i do give a fuck about all your insults, really, i dont.


Oh no....... really..... hence the lengthly oration.


----------



## head_ed

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

That's better!

Flame room restored to normality.


----------



## TTwiggy

wooah that was intense.....

am I the only one thinking that NAN is at home now, in the shower,
w*nking and crying..... w*nking and crying......

p.s sorry about the ....


----------



## jampott

TTwiggy said:


> wooah that was intense.....
> 
> am I the only one thinking that NAN is at home now, in the shower,
> w*nking and crying..... w*nking and crying......
> 
> p.s sorry about the ....


PMSL!

If you add it repetitively cleaning his gun, that's probably very close to the mark. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wooah that was intense.....
> 
> am I the only one thinking that NAN is at home now, in the shower,
> w*nking and crying..... w*nking and crying......
> 
> p.s sorry about the ....
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL!
> 
> If you add it repetitively cleaning his gun, that's probably very close to the mark. :lol:
Click to expand...

Wonder if he can do it with his eyes closed....I saw it in a movie once


----------



## dee

TTwiggy said:


> w*nking and crying..... w*nking and crying......


is that what wonkies do then? :? oops/...

I mean... is that what wonkies do then.................? :?


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> Im not arse licking, being me i dont need to,
Click to expand...

So is he saying he's the recipient? :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Happy Fry-day everyone :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

Yeah and it's gone boring again. Everyone's starting talking about cars.


----------



## saint

Friday ain't what it used to be.

Friday used to be post count bonus day!


----------



## TTwiggy

saint said:


> Friday ain't what it used to be.
> 
> Friday used to be post count bonus day!


yeah! And I've been here for ages now and only have 2 stars. Maybe I should get more rage in my life, then I could spread it around every thread going.


----------



## DGW131

auditt260bhp said:


> *No names mentioned so therefore not a personal flame! (ask KMP!)*
> 
> Despite being on the Forum for only 2 weeks you have a very high post count. Is that because of all the fucking useless bollocks you post like :lol: or a '**** **** *****' :wink: on a thread that you've had no fucking input in whatsoever? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=58990&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10
> 
> Also trying to get your tongue so far up Jampott's arse that you'll be cleaning his teeth for him. You don't fucking know him but act like your best buddies, 'Yes Tim, No Tim, How far up shall I go Tim?'. Jampott's big enough and ugly enough to make his own friends and I'm sure doesn't need your fucking cheesy  or :wink: to make him like you, (but then again he might!). Then there's '** ....good man. :lol: Or what about 'Hey ****...'. Do you know them personally. Course you fucking don't. You're just after some new mates.
> 
> Why don't you just sit back and observe for a for weeks and cut the pointless quips. You're getting as annoying as DGW131 and that fucking takes a lot believe me!


who the fuck are you to to judge people.......... go blow your engine


----------



## Private Prozac

Why don't you go blow yourself ya fucking dickweed!


----------



## DGW131

auditt260bhp said:


> Why don't you go blow yourself ya fucking dickweed!


Now you're being too polite


----------



## L7

If he can blow himself shouldn't he be called horse :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Come on Darren as a cuntry bumpkin you can do better than that :?

:roll:


----------



## L7

Well John you wanker as you started this thread you havn't been anywhere near abusive enough


----------



## TTotal

I tried to say doodah but it was changed you doodah doodah doodah :x

:lol:


----------



## jampott

The flame room is pointless and should be merged with the MKII forum. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

How about a mk2 flame room ?

2 hundred identical posts about the same drivel , aresholes the lot of them :x


----------



## jonah

TTotal said:


> 2 hundred identical posts about the same drivel , aresholes the lot of them :x


Don't tell KMP that! he's been sorting those for jae for the last few weeks giving up his valuable time to do so :wink:


----------



## TTotal

jonah said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hundred identical posts about the same drivel , aresholes the lot of them :x
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell KMP that! he's been sorting those for jae for the last few weeks giving up his valuable time to do so :wink:
Click to expand...

You never see them both together... are they the same person?

Just like Vlastan is Abbi/Dotti ...


----------



## vlastan

TTotal said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hundred identical posts about the same drivel , aresholes the lot of them :x
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell KMP that! he's been sorting those for jae for the last few weeks giving up his valuable time to do so :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never see them both together... are they the same person?
> 
> Just like Vlastan is Abbi/Dotti ...
Click to expand...

Indeed...capable of growing balls and tits on demand.


----------



## mike_bailey

vlastan said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hundred identical posts about the same drivel , aresholes the lot of them :x
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell KMP that! he's been sorting those for jae for the last few weeks giving up his valuable time to do so :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never see them both together... are they the same person?
> 
> Just like Vlastan is Abbi/Dotti ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed...capable of growing balls and tits and demand.
Click to expand...

Demand is growing


----------



## vlastan

I actually meant to say "on" demand. :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY

TTotal said:


> 2 hundred identical posts about the same drivel , aresholes the lot of them :x


Very true, looked in there on it's first day and all the posts were

Arse, it's crap

Or

It's better than the MK1.

Hmm, hadn't guessed that would be the response - how many (more) times can we hear the same drivel?



> Don't tell KMP that! he's been sorting those for jae for the last few weeks giving up his valuable time to do so :wink:


You never see them both together... are they the same person?

Just like Vlastan is Abbi/Dotti ... [/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I've never had a webcam chat with Vlastan, but imagine this might be true :lol: :wink:


----------



## vlastan

> I've never had a webcam chat with Vlastan, but imagine this might be true


You had one with Abi/Dotti? How did it go? :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY

vlastan said:


> I've never had a webcam chat with Vlastan, but imagine this might be true
> 
> 
> 
> You had one with Abi/Dotti? How did it go? :wink:
Click to expand...

There are various things that happened that day I'm afraid I can't repeat :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

L8_0RGY said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a webcam chat with Vlastan, but imagine this might be true
> 
> 
> 
> You had one with Abi/Dotti? How did it go? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are various things that happened that day I'm afraid I can't repeat :wink:
Click to expand...

Have I got news for you! Nothing stays a secret on this forum for long. :wink:


----------



## PaulS

For fucks sake, there I was, fannying about on the other forums, wondering where everyone was, and HERE you all are, 8) , ARGUING :evil:

It's about fucking time that some of these newbies were dealt with [smiley=whip.gif] and things got back to how they used to be :roll:

Well done John


----------



## TTotal

PaulS said:


> For fucks sake, there I was, fannying about on the other forums, wondering where everyone was, and HERE you all are, 8) , ARGUING :evil:
> 
> It's about fucking time that some of these newbies were dealt with [smiley=whip.gif] and things got back to how they used to be :roll:
> 
> Well done John


You can fanny off as well :x

:roll:


----------



## TTotal

Well ? Is that it ?

It is friggin Friday you know :x


----------



## TTotal

Well ? Is that it ?

It is friggin Friday you know :x


----------

